# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [kephag] reconversion dans le dveloppement

## kephag

Bonjour  tous.

Nouveau sur ce site, je viens me prsenter  la communaut, politesse 'oblige'.

ducateur spcialis depuis 5 ans maintenant, j'ai t un peu dgot par Le social (comme beaucoup, l'utopie de vouloir aider les gens est tomb).

Afin de faire un break et d'ventuellement retourner dans ce domaine par la suite, j'ai dcid de me former dans un nouveaux domaine. 
Bon vous l'avez devin, si je suis sur ce forum, c'est que je souhaite me former dans le dveloppement web. Je connais le html, le css, j'apprend php et Javascript. Bon, jusque la autodidacte, autant dire que je dbute vraiment, une formation m'est indispensable si je souhaite ventuellement en faire un mtier.

Je viens donc de faire une demande pour entrer dans une formation de dveloppeur web sur 1 an (entretien d'admission la semaine prochaine). J'espre tre pris.

Je vous tiendrais au courant.

Au plaisir.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bienvenue sur Developpez !  ::ccool::

----------


## tililie31

Hello et bienvenue,

Je vois que nous sommes presque dans le mme cas.
Tu habites en IDF ?

----------


## kephag

Non je suis en Alsace. Content de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul !

----------


## tililie31

ok. Ton rdv s'est bien pass ? Racontes ^^

----------


## FirePrawn

Reste en Alsace crois moi, c'est bien plus joli  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kephag

Alors je reviens vous donner des nouvelles. Je viens d'tre accept dans la formation... L'aventure commence !
Comme la formation commence en octobre, la femme ma conseill de chercher un lieu pour faire cette formation en contrat de professionnalisation, dans tous les cas je l'a fait.

J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop quoi faire... Ce qui me freine un peu pour le contrat pro, c'est que c'est sur deux ans au lieu de 9 mois, mais en mme temps, je n'aurais pas  payer la formation et j'aurai un salaire...

Si vous avez des conseils n'hsitez pas. 

Ceux qui veulent plus d'information sur la formation : http://www.pole-formation-cci.fr/ima...sier_disii.pdf

----------


## moto_moko

> Bonjour  tous.
> 
> Nouveau sur ce site, je viens me prsenter  la communaut, politesse 'oblige'.
> 
> ducateur spcialis depuis 5 ans maintenant, j'ai t un peu dgot par Le social (comme beaucoup, l'utopie de vouloir aider les gens est tomb).
> 
> Afin de faire un break et d'ventuellement retourner dans ce domaine par la suite, j'ai dcid de me former dans un nouveaux domaine. 
> Bon vous l'avez devin, si je suis sur ce forum, c'est que je souhaite me former dans le dveloppement web. Je connais le html, le css, j'apprend php et Javascript. Bon, jusque la autodidacte, autant dire que je dbute vraiment, une formation m'est indispensable si je souhaite ventuellement en faire un mtier.
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas sr que l'informatique soit un domaine vritablement plus passionnant.

----------


## kephag

Je ne saurais pas dire si c'est plus passionnant, toutefois, je peux dire que a peut tre complmentaire ou en tout cas, l'informatique peut tre mis au service du social... c'est un peu mon ide, russir  servir l'un  travers l'autre...

----------


## v1cent

tout ce qui est formation en alternance c'est trs bien si tu es motiv

a te donnera l'occasion de tester ce que tu as appris en condition relle, d'identifier tes lacunes et d'y remdier en priode "d'cole"

Un trs bon point sur un CV  ::ccool::

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne suis pas sr que l'informatique soit un domaine vritablement plus passionnant.


a dpend de chacun. Je connais quelqu'un dans son ancien mtier qui adore ce qu'il fait, mais qui a des collgues dgouts. Moi, j'adore le dveloppement. Il en faut pour chacun.

----------

